# Time is not on my side



## Gabe (28 Jun 2006)

I'm hoping to enrol as an officer in the Canadian Forces. I successfully completed all the tests in April. A few days ago someone from the local recruitment centre called telling me that I was offered a job, and that I will start basic training in January 2007...which means that I will have to wait an additional 7 months. Is this the usual waiting period?

Thanks,
Gabe


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jun 2006)

Look around and you will see lots who have waited longer......use the time to your advantage.


----------



## Gabe (28 Jun 2006)

Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math...


----------



## techie (28 Jun 2006)

Use this time to get into better shape. Run, join a gym. The better shape you are, in the easier your time in basic will be.


----------



## Gabe (28 Jun 2006)

I guess you're right...btw, looking forward to crawling in the snow at -30... 8)


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jun 2006)

_Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math..._

_I successfully completed all the tests in April_

So what caused the delay between Nov 03 and Apr 06?


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math..._
> 
> _I successfully completed all the tests in April_
> 
> So what caused the delay between Nov 03 and Apr 06?



I noticed that too.

"Well I picked up the forms in Nov 03... got them filled out by Oct 04... handed them in December 05.. and yep wrote the CFAT Feb 06"

 ???


----------



## Franko (29 Jun 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math...



Hmmmm....noted.     :

Already on the radar with recruiters and your future instructors....in 3 posts.

Well done.

Regards


----------



## Enzo (29 Jun 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math...



You're going to have to provide more information, i.e., what was the reason for the delay. Was there an issue that caused this delay or were you unable to acquire relevant information, etc. in a timely fashion? A timeline would provide more insight as to why the noted delay occurred and would satisfy those who are perturbed by your apparent negative attitude. If you did everything as soon as you could and the system took 3 years to process you, then I can understand why you would question the system at work; 3 years could leave one a bit cranky.

Having said that, issues pertaining to recruitment and training are not new and the hierarchy is both aware and addressing said problems. Rome wasn't built in a day. Just think of this time that you have as character building.  >


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jun 2006)

The anticipation is killing me....


----------



## Zertz (29 Jun 2006)

Lets make this real interesting. I bet 5 e-cookies medical problem.


----------



## North Star (29 Jun 2006)

I'm with you Zertz - med people always throw a spanner into the works...


----------



## medicineman (29 Jun 2006)

Better the works than some other places I can think of putting it - sideways.

MM


----------



## paracowboy (30 Jun 2006)

Zertz said:
			
		

> Lets make this real interesting. I bet 5 e-cookies medical problem.


I'll see your cookies and raise you a fig newton, that it's generic dumbass-ness on his part.


----------



## Jamie.Young (30 Jun 2006)

Gabe said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I applied in November 2003...and I'll start basic in January 2007. You do the math...



 Your going to Make a great officer....


----------



## Centurian1985 (30 Jun 2006)

Hmm...

I put in my application in Nov 84.
Called me back to join in Jan 85.
Started basic training in Mar 85. 


Back in the days when bureaucracy was a dirty word...


----------



## Zertz (30 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I'll see your cookies and raise you a fig newton, that it's generic dumbass-ness on his part.



Fig newton.. this is getting serious. Right, I'm in. I'll call- has this guy posted since?


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ... it's *generic dumbass-ness * on his part.


WHOA!!  Recruiting (to say nothing of training, posting, promotion....) can be held up - - although obviously not stopped - - by generic dumbass-ness?!

Ahhh...just imagine


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> WHOA!!  Recruiting (to say nothing of training, posting, promotion....) can be held up - - although obviously not stopped - - by generic dumbass-ness?!
> 
> Ahhh...just imagine



Maybe he ment "genetic"

That could explain the holdup ?


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2006)

yes, but if it's genetic, isn't is still medical???


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

ToRN said:
			
		

> yes, but if it's genetic, isn't is still medical???



Yes i guess it would be.  But regardless, this guy has previous history on this site (under another name) of being a whiny little b***h and therfore doesnt warrant any sympathy from me.  There are flaws with the recruiting system but his problems are somewhat self-induced.  before putting the blame squarely of the CFRCs, alot of people on this site need to take a long hard look at themselves and how they caused their own greif.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Jun 2006)

agreed, maybe that's one of the reasons for the delay, when people like Gabe complain that their file is taking so long?? Recruiters are not stupid.


----------



## Jack O. (1 Jul 2006)

Doesn't look like we'll be seeing a reply or explanation.


----------



## fleeingjam (2 Jul 2006)

Well at least he was offered a job after all that time  :-[


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Jul 2006)

Judging by the attitude..I'd say he'll probably quit anyway.


----------

